

Noah Kagan shares stories from Facebook, Mint, AppSumo (live, 8pm PT) - skotzko
http://chill.com/event/leanla

======
badclient
He launched fb? I only knew that he got fired from there.

~~~
brianbreslin
He was employee #40 i think. possibly earlier. I think the title is
misrepresentative.

------
benawabe896
For those that are concerned with such matters, it is pretty filled with
profanity so far.

------
niqolas
Will this be available for playback later also? Timezone differences mean it
will be hard to tune in live.

~~~
davelocity
Same here. Anyone know if there's a transcript for this or later playback?

------
atomical
Is it really a secret? Sorry, a skeptic here. Not every well worded piece of
advice is a secret.

------
matdwyer
How do I full screen this? I find the chat completely pointless and the people
beneath moving very distracting. I want to see him & the presentation, not
this crap moving?

~~~
citricsquid
It's just syndicated <http://www.livestream.com/leanla>

~~~
matdwyer
Very much appreciated - thank you!

------
citricsquid
what on earth is this text styling? <http://screensnapr.com/e/CKomIo.png>

~~~
massarog
What browser are you in? Shows fine for me:
<http://i.minus.com/iO2g26qadZ3eb.png>

~~~
citricsquid
Seems they fixed it.

~~~
desigooner
Still looks the same for Chrome 16 on Windows 7 / FF8

------
skotzko
Noah will be coming on live at 8 and dropping knowledge on how he launched
Facebook, Mint.com, and now AppSumo.

~~~
maneesh
Noah is one of the coolest, most awesome dudes you'll ever meet. I did an
interview with him about email marketing and SEM, and his insights are crazy
smart. Don't miss this.

~~~
petercooper
Did you publish/share that interview?

~~~
maneesh
It's available for students of my Online Marketing Master Class, which
relaunches tomorrow: <http://maneeshsethi.com/online-marketing>

------
skotzko
LIVE FEED IS HERE: <http://chill.com/room/leanla>

------
chaseideas
Sounds awesome. I'll definitely be tuning in.

\- Chase

~~~
joshu
Please don't sign your comments.

~~~
chaseideas
No prob. Won't do that in the future. Just used to it from BBS and emails over
the years.

